# Anyone work in the TV/Film industry in Japan? relocation research.



## Andy_h

Hi I'm new to the forum, mainly because my partner has been offered a job relocation to Tokyo. She's been given a 2 year fixed offer and we're now looking at all the aspects.
The main one for myself is finding a similar job in my industry, but don't have a clue where to look or start in Japan for TV and Film work especially when I don't speak the language or have a bachelors degree.

If anyone is in the industry and has any tips or info for Art dept/set construction based work it would be most appreciated.


----------



## solcita

Hi Andy, I just joined today and saw your thread... were you able to find any answers to your questions?
Did you come to Japan?


----------

